# When will Ren reach his final form?



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Their powers are growing.

Also, general Renard talk. What do people think of this guys music? Ignoring all the recent furry drama, I think their music is really hit and miss. Some stuff has been really good but the majority is garbage. Thoughts?


----------



## Icky (Apr 18, 2014)

A few of Ren's songs are pretty okay, like the D-Mode-D and mayhem aliases. (And yes, partial to D-Mode-D, shut up.) But yeah, there's a lot of crap in the mix. Everything's so formulaic.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Icky said:


> A few of Ren's songs are pretty okay, like the D-Mode-D and mayhem aliases. (And yes, partial to D-Mode-D, shut up.) But yeah, there's a lot of crap in the mix. Everything's so formulaic.



I think it would be a lot better if they released LESS stuff. Lots of tracks just feel like sped up or slightly reworked versions of older ones. Some of the Darius and Mayhem stuff has been really good, especially when they aren't full of samples/reused vocals and synths. Still, people buy heaps of it, but a lot of the time I think their success has been more from cover art and stuff like that than the actual music. If they were not furry would they have been as successful? Probably not.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 18, 2014)

am i the only one who saw the last picture and thought of this http://imgur.com/2ww38ns


----------



## cad_killer (Nov 8, 2017)

Don’t give me crap for saying this, this is my opinion.  I personally LOVE all lapfox trax songs they are so good!¡!¡


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 8, 2017)

When he gets so drunk time slows down and Donald Trump achieves world peace through cooking polish kielbasa for all the world leaders.


----------



## cad_killer (Nov 8, 2017)

So are you saying lapfox is good or bad?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 8, 2017)

cad_killer said:


> So are you saying lapfox is good or bad?



He's terrible, I hate him, he makes kittens cry and makes Hellsing Ultimate boring.

....who is he again?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 10, 2017)

Who's he???


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

Makes my ears bleed but that just makes the bass sound deeper. <3


----------

